# [Feb 17, 2013] L.A. Zine Fest 2013 (Los Angeles, CA)



## Alex the Weaver (Nov 7, 2012)

_Please save the date!_

_Sunday February 17th _

_More info soon!_


----------



## xbocax (Feb 9, 2013)

This zine fest sucked ass last time I went, it was about 90% artsy comic "zines" and only about 10% political/diy/punk zines


----------

